# como sacar la frecuencia de resonancia de un ecualizador



## adrian2008 (Dic 18, 2010)

saludos, amigos mi cabeza esta hecha bolas respecto al calculo que hay que hacer para sacar la frecuencia de resonancia de un ecualizador que me ha llamado la atencion ,y mi problema es que no se mucha matematica pero se que si tan solo me explican el de como sacarla yo entendere. Adjunto la hoja de datos donde se encuentra la formula que les menciono, mi problema radica en que no se que es lo que me deve dar al final haciendo el calculo con la frecuencia de 100hz, yo lo he hecho asi en la calculadora y no me da 100, 1/2*pi*raizqua1200*68000*0.027*1 o sino 1/2*pi*raizqua1200+68000+0.027+1 yo no se si esto esta mal o no solo estaba experimentando al hasar pues desconosco el como hacer la formula, pero se que entendere si me explican que devo hacer en la calculadora para sacarla y si el valor final tiene que darme 100 por ser la frecuencia que estoy verificando 100Hz mi proposito es tener 60Hz donde va el de 100 y haci susesibamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2010)

Considerando que *C0 ≈ 40 * C*, reemplazas en la fórmula y despejas el valor de *C* para la frecuencia que necesitas, los valores de las resistencias están en el dibujo.



​


----------



## adrian2008 (Dic 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Considerando que *C0 ≈ 40 * C*, reemplazas en la fórmula y despejas el valor de *C* para la frecuencia que necesitas, los valores de las resistencias están en el dibujo.



te agradesco mucho tu pronta respuesta amigo fogonazo, pero el problema es que como dije no se mucha matematica te agradeceria que por favor me pusieras exactamente que devo hacer en la calculadora para sacar la formula pero en bse alos valores de la seccion de 100Hz del ecualizador, yo veo que me muestra que hay un capacitor de 1uf y uno de 0.027 entonces que deveria hacer y que me deveria dar al final, osea por ejemplo veo que en la formula hay un 1 sobre los demas valores, que devo hacer con los valores de abaja multiplicarlos? aun que se que no es un foro de matematicas ni de fisica pido disculpas pero la verdad es que qusiera yo mismo poder modificar las frecuencias,


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Adrian, mirá bien la fórmula, la capacidad *tiene* que estar expresada en Faradios.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Ene 21, 2011)

jajaja yo también me partí la cabeza intentando saber como se le cambian las frecuencias a un ecualizador. y al fin di con lo que queria ya el mismo dia en que iva a comprar los filtros. ya se como es la cosa, horita posteo ésto desde mi teléfono cuando entre en la pc. pondré un tutorial para novatos de como cambiar una frecuencia a un eq XD


----------

